# The Billy Goat Curse lifted! Cubs go to Series!



## Explorer (Oct 23, 2016)

I suspect it was President Murray whose powerful mojo lifted the curse. He wasn't cocky, and thus diverted the attention of higher powers elsewhere.


----------

